# Wow-geeigneter PC



## Stuvex (26. September 2009)

Hey leute,

Bin mir net ganz sicher ob das das richtige Forum ist, aber habe kein Passenderes gefunden.
Also folgendes Problem: Mein PC gibt net mehr so viel her. 
Furchtbare Störungen in Dala und enorme Laggs in 25er Raids sind nur eine der vielen Probleme.
Nun frage ich mich ob ihr mir wohl nen guten Pc empfehlen könntet^^
Wichtig für mich sind:

- Gute Grafik ( Ich muss wow nicht auf der höchsten Stufe spielen, sondern die Grafik sollte einfach gut sein )

- keine Laggs in Dala und in 25er raids

Es kann auch ein Laptop sein, das ist mir eigentlich latte ^^

Kostenfenster: nicht unbedingt mehr als 1000€

danke allen die mir helfen können !


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. September 2009)

für 500€ bekommst du nen pc auf dem wow in max qualität läuft^^

siehe technik forum, keine lust jetzt hardware zusammenzusuchn^^


----------



## Kronas (26. September 2009)

frag mal lieber da: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=5


----------



## The-Hammer (26. September 2009)

Es gibt pcs um 400€ die super dafür passen!
Wichtig ist arbeitsspeicher und gute grrafik karte!


----------



## Thunderphönix (26. September 2009)

Der Prozessor ist auch nicht ganz unwichtig

Da WoW im Moment noch kein Quad Core unterstützt kannst noch einen Dual Core mit 3 GHz nehmen,das reicht dann Dicke,allerdings net so Zukunftssicher,allerdings kannst du ein gutes Motherboard kaufen,wo das Nachrüsten dann später kein Problem ist,von Dual auf Quad Core.

Also lass die Finger von den Prozessoren die nur 2 - 2,4 GHz haben,damit kannste zwar flüssig spielen,was sich allerdings in Raids etc,schlagartig ändern kann und dann einen sehr hohen FPS Verlust hast.


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2009)

The-Hammer schrieb:


> Es gibt pcs um 400&#8364; die super dafür passen!
> Wichtig ist arbeitsspeicher und gute grrafik karte!


Jo, und die CPU kann man vernachlässigen...

Aus solchen Gründen das nächste mal im Technikforum fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier wäre was für dich - neuste DX11 Grafikkarte, i7 - was will man mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt kein Spiel das darauf nicht mit maximalen Einstellungen (von abartigen AA Einstellungen mal abgesehen) nicht flüssig laufen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls du es zusammengebaut haben willst musst du bei hardwareversand.de bestellen, die bieten das für 20 Euro Aufpreis an. Ansonsten kannst dus dir aussuchen bzw. schauen wo es am billigsten ist. Ich würd dir hardwareversand, Alternate oder hoh empfehlen.


----------



## todielfi (26. September 2009)

xD wow hat doch wohl mal so gut wie garkeine grafik anforderungen... es soll überall laufen damit blizzard möglichst viele member hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (26. September 2009)

1.Zum Mediamarkt fahren.
2.Den Mediamarkt betretten.
3.Einen PC für 400-1000 Euro kaufen (man kann gar nichts falsch machen)
4.WoW auf max. Grafik einstellungen spielen,ohne zu laggen.


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2009)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> 1.Zum Mediamarkt fahren.
> 2.Den Mediamarkt betretten.
> 3.Einen PC für 400-1000 Euro kaufen (man kann gar nichts falsch machen)
> 4.WoW auf max. Grafik einstellungen spielen,ohne zu laggen.


Wenn der TE Geld verschwenden möchte kann er das gerne machen, aber ich bezweifle dass er das will.

Wenn du die 1000 Euro voll ausschöpfen möchtest, dann kauf den den ich gepostet habe. Falls nicht, kannst du im Sticky nach einem in deiner Preiskategorie schauen, da wirst du sicher fündig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur so am Rande übrigens noch, wenn es laggt liegts an der Internetverbindung. Ich denke aber du meinst ruckeln, das liegt dann am Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (26. September 2009)

Stuvex schrieb:


> - keine Laggs in Dala ......


Siehe andere Posts. Aber Dala wirklich komplett Lag,- und vor allem Delayfrei bekommst auch mit dem besten Rechner nicht. Das hat auch was mit den Servern von Blizz zu tun.


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2009)

Nicht wirklich... ich kann mich in Dalaran lag- und ruckelfrei bewegen, System siehe Sig. Aber wie gesagt, wenn es lagt hängt das mit der Internetverbindung zusammen - wenn nicht genug Bandbreite da ist weil im Hintergrund ein Dowload läuft z.B.. Oder natürlich auch wenn es Probleme mit den Servern von Blizzard/deinem ISP gibt, aber das ist ja eher selten der Fall.


----------



## Stuvex (26. September 2009)

danke schonmal für die vielen antworten!
Doch trotzdem noch ne Frage wieviel giga RAM wären optimal weil bei meinem gegewärtigen hab ich nur 1 Gb ram.
so das ich auch noch mit ein paar addons und so lagg frei spielen kann


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2009)

Das kommt drauf an : Wenn du, wie sie bei den Sticky PCs hauptsächlich verbaut ist, eine AMD Phenom II CPU hast sind 4 GB das sinnvollste. Wenn du, wie in meiner Zusammenstellung, einen Intel i7 hast sind 6GB das gängigste und sinnvollste, weil ein i7 im Gegensatz zu einem PII Tripple-Channel kann, ein PII kann nur Dual-Channel. Deswegen hab ich auch ein 6GB Kit in der Zusammenstellung und die Sticky PCs ein 4GB Kit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber nimm meinen Rat an und hol dir entweder einen Sticky PC oder den den ich gepostet hab. Fertig-PCs sind in 90% aller Fälle Geldverschwendung. Und es ist auch nicht mehr Aufwand einen aus Einzelteilen zusammenzustellen, du musst eigentlich nur die Teile auf einer Hardwareseite (hardwareversand, Alternate, hoh) in den Warenkorb legen und bestellen, mehr nicht. Und wie gesagt, bei hardwareversand.de kann man sich den Rechner für 20 Euro mehr auch gleich zusammenbauen lassen, falls man das willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (26. September 2009)

todielfi schrieb:


> xD wow hat doch wohl mal so gut wie garkeine grafik anforderungen... es soll überall laufen damit blizzard möglichst viele member hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warst du schonmal in Dalaran oder Tausendwinter? Ich hab da mit meinem PC, auf dem CSS immer auf 300 FPS (Cap) läuft, grad mal 20 FPS auf Max.

Außerdem läuft Crysis auf Max. Settings bei knapp 25 FPS.

Nichts frisst soviel Ressourcen wie WoW.


----------



## Ratrix (26. September 2009)

Buffed PC der ist ganz gut für WoW und andere MMO`s


----------



## Arosk (26. September 2009)

Da zahlst du aber drauf.. wie bei jedem fertig PC.


----------



## Voldemôrd (26. September 2009)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> 1.Zum Mediamarkt fahren.
> 2.Den Mediamarkt betretten.
> 3.Einen PC für 400-1000 Euro kaufen (man kann gar nichts falsch machen)
> 4.WoW auf max. Grafik einstellungen spielen,ohne zu laggen.


geh mal auf hardwareversand.de, wenn du dort einen pc selbst zusammenstellst oder zusammenstellen lässt, dann kostet das ca 20% weniger als bei mediamarkt.


Und zum buffed pc, sorry das ich das sagen muss aber der preis ist für den pc unverhältnismäßig! das gibt es in online shops wo man sich den pc selbst zusammenstellt günstiger.


wow kann man im ultra modus mit kaum einer grafikarte spielen, das liegt an der alten grafik engine von wow


----------



## Rodanold (26. September 2009)

Lags in Daleran sind abhängig von der Tageszeit. Bessere GraKa hilft zwar ein wenig, macht die Lags aber nicht weg.
Selbst auf dem High-End-PC von meinem Kumpel lagt es in Dalaran z.B. am Freitag abend ganz brutal. Trotz 60 FPS und ner Latenz <100


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Außerdem läuft Crysis auf Max. Settings bei knapp 25 FPS.
> 
> Nichts frisst soviel Ressourcen wie WoW.


Richtig - das liegt einfach daran dass die Engine komplett überfordert ist mit den ganzen Aufpolierungen die Blizazrd vorgenommen hat.
@Volde, ich denke aber ab ner GTX260 sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein... solange ich nicht in nem Raid bin schafft sogar meine 8800GT den Ultra Modus (mit Schatten) noch ganz passabel, aber da ich raide hab ich die Schatten ausgeschaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (26. September 2009)

Lags haben nichts mit dem PC zu tun...


----------



## Fusssi (26. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich... ich kann mich in Dalaran lag- und ruckelfrei bewegen, System siehe Sig. Aber wie gesagt, wenn es lagt hängt das mit der Internetverbindung zusammen - ..............



Ich meine vor allem das Delay, also: du castest etwas und es dauert ne sekunde länger obwohl der Castbalken schon durch ist. Oder der spell wird erst ne sekunde später ausgelost. OHNE DAS ES DABEI RÜCKELT. Das ist nicht das selbe wie ein Lag. Passiert besonders wenn es in Dala voll ist oder in TW wenn sich 80 man am Eingangstor prüglen.

Das hat was mit den Blizzservern zu tun oder mit derren anbindung, nicht nur mit dem eigenen I-netanschluss.


----------



## Arosk (26. September 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lag


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2009)

Hm gut, ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen.. mag daran liegen dass ich als Schurke hauptsächlich instants habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber gut, das ist ja nichts dramatisches, wenn man in Dalaran was castet geht es ja nicht um Leben oder Tod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das ist ein Lag, nichts anderes. Auch wenn es evlt. durch Blizzards Server verursacht wird.


----------



## Andaa (26. September 2009)

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/PC-Sy...age=1#tabberBox

der wäre doch auch was


----------



## Arosk (26. September 2009)

Fertige PC's sind IMMER zu teuer... selbst zusammenbauen oder vom Fachmann zusammen bauen lassen ist am günstigsten.


----------



## Teal (26. September 2009)

Hallo!
Da es hier um die Technik geht, habe ich den Beitrag mal in das dazu passende Forum geschoben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß,
Teal


----------



## Klos1 (26. September 2009)

Willst du nur Wow spielen oder auch andere Sachen? Denn wenn du nur Wow spielst und sonst arbeitest, dann würde ich nen Phenom II 920 mit ATI4770 nehmen. Kommt auf 600 Euro mit 4 GB Ram, schneller 500 GB Festplatte, guten Mainboard und vernünftigen Netzteil. Wenn du im Technikforum etwas suchst, dann wirst du weitere Threads mit heutigen Erstellungsdatum finden, wo Beispiele bereits verlinkt wurden.
Für 600 Euro hättest dann auch gleich Vista 64bit mit Upgrade auf Win7 dabei. Ob du das willst, musst du selbst wissen.

Mehr würde ich für einen Wow-only-Rechner nicht ausgeben. Sogar dieses System ist bereits overpowered für Wow. Aber da man nie weiß, was noch so kommt, schaden ein paar Reserven ja auch nicht.
Wenn Lautstärke auch ein Thema ist, dann sind noch zusätzliche Euronen in ein besseres Gehäuse und/oder Austauschlüfter zu investieren. Auch der Boxed-Kühler sollte dann entsorgt werden.

Und hol dir bloß keinen Fertigscheiß von Mediamarkt und Co. Da schmeißt du die Kohle lieber in den nächsten Fluß, denn da siehst du sie noch 30 Meter schwimmen.


----------



## ^nightless^ (26. September 2009)

AHHH...mein pc hat grade mal 350 Euro gekostet...DAs prob ist doch das obwohl Wow net sone gute grafik und so hat das es trotzdem ne hohe anforderung für pcs mit sich trägt...also 2ghz reicht auf jede fälle ..man hat immer , egal wie gut dein pc ist, unterschiedliche latenzen...!!! das kann man net abstellen ..!! und gute grafikkarten findet man heute überall billiger...ne geforce 8600 reicht völlig .!!! und wenn man ahnung von pcs hat dann kann man sich auch einen  zusammenschustern ^^


----------



## EspCap (26. September 2009)

Ähm... 



> .also 2ghz reicht auf jede fälle


Wenn man es nicht auf minimalen Einstellungen spielen will reicht das nicht. (Dass du einen Dualcore gemeint hast nehme ich einfach mal an)


> man hat immer , egal wie gut dein pc ist, unterschiedliche latenzen...!!!


Richtig, weil das nicht mit dem Rechner sondern mit der Internetverbindung bzw. den Servern des ISP oder von Blizzard zusammenhängt. Wurde in dem Thread aber schon ein paar mal angesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> und gute grafikkarten findet man heute überall billiger...ne geforce 8600 reicht völlig .!!!


Wenn man auf Hoch/Ultra spielen will nicht. Ausserdem wäre sowas alles andere als zukunftssicher.


----------



## Independent (26. September 2009)

Da hier viel Unsinn in Bezug auf Performance geredet wird, poste ich einfach nochmal den Benchmark:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,693688/W...Adventure/Test/

Wie ihr seht, braucht ihr für WoW mittlerweile einen High-End-Rechner und nicht nur "halbgares".


----------



## Klos1 (26. September 2009)

Der Benchmark ist krass. Irgendwie scheint Wow mit Triple-Channel zu skalieren, denn sonst könnte ich mir nicht erklären, warum der 920er einen 860er CoreI7 abhängt.
Hyperthreading scheint ja deaktiviert zu sein, außerdem könnte ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß Wow irgendeinen Nutzen daraus ziehen kann.

Was macht aber dann den 920er schneller, obwohl der 860er höher taktet. Mmh...komische Benchmarks.

Edit: Okay, hab übersehen, daß der obere 920er übertaktet ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hyperthreading zieht sogar voll runter in Wow sehe ich auch gerade. Und zwar abartig.


----------



## Stuvex (27. September 2009)

Den pc würde ich eig. nur brauchen zum wow zu spielen, ein paar Schularbeiten zu machen und mu ins I-net zu gehen.
Im moment frage ich mich ob ein Laptop vlt nich doch besser wäre, weil mein Bruder hat auch nen relativ kostengünstigen laptop für 400€ gekauft und auf dem kann man wow auf höchster auflösung und ohne laggs spielen.


----------



## Nebola (27. September 2009)

Stuvex schrieb:


> und ohne laggs spielen.



Laggs liegen an der Internetverbindung nicht an der Hardware.


----------



## Klos1 (27. September 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Ich meine vor allem das Delay, also: du castest etwas und es dauert ne sekunde länger obwohl der Castbalken schon durch ist. Oder der spell wird erst ne sekunde später ausgelost. OHNE DAS ES DABEI RÜCKELT. Das ist nicht das selbe wie ein Lag. Passiert besonders wenn es in Dala voll ist oder in TW wenn sich 80 man am Eingangstor prüglen.
> 
> Das hat was mit den Blizzservern zu tun oder mit derren anbindung, nicht nur mit dem eigenen I-netanschluss.



Und was genau glaubst du, was das ist? Lag!!!

Ob es nun zu lange dauert, weil das Paket zu langsam/ungünstig geroutet wird, oder ob Blizzard's Server überfordert sind. Es ist und bleibt unter der Kategorie "Lag" einzuordnen.


----------



## EspCap (27. September 2009)

> Im moment frage ich mich ob ein Laptop vlt nich doch besser wäre, weil mein Bruder hat auch nen relativ kostengünstigen laptop für 400&#8364; gekauft und auf dem kann man wow auf höchster auflösung und ohne laggs spielen.


Ein 400 Euro Laptop auf dem WoW mit einer hohen Auflösung (hohen Grafikeinstellungen?) ruckelfrei (der Unterschied Ruckler-Lag wurde glaube ich oft genug erklärt hier) läuft? Da würde mich mal die Hardware interessieren.


----------

